# help breeding shrimp



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

i dont get it? lol. is there a way to set up your tank so they breed? they are pretty spoiled and have no predators... I purchased them as PFR but im not exactly sure. seems like regular rcs.. im not sure if their the same? i have a heater going at 80.... a mini azoo filter with a sponge to prevent shrimp from being pureed. some plants... flame moss. java moss. crypt parva.. anubias. and they have a shrimp tube... im not sure what more than need but my previous tank had no problem makng loads of shrimps in a 2.5 gallon.. ths tank is a 5gal flval chi with an upgraded light.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

PFR is just a type of RCS. 80F is too high for them. 70-75 is more appropriate. Did you check other water parameters too?


----------



## Badlands54 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes 80 is way high for these guys. If you got small shrimp they will probably color up over time or when stressed they will lose color. These guys like water in general PH of 7+ GH4-8 KH0-4 TDS 225-450. Any where in this areas and you should get good breeding if there are no fish to eat the young


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

80 is way to high, as said above. 

Shrimp breeding is truly out of our control. We provide them with what the need... They do the work.


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

I jus put it to 80 cuz I read somewhere else it needed a heater. Other than that I never really used a heater ?


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't know how to check all those stats on my water, haha I'm a rookie.. Started doing shrimps and nano tanks recently..


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

Get a master freshwater test kit and a GH KH test kit. RCS are not too picky in general so skip GH KH if you want. And make sure you use water conditioner for water change.


----------



## Bananariot (Jun 16, 2012)

Charrr89 said:


> I don't know how to check all those stats on my water, haha I'm a rookie.. Started doing shrimps and nano tanks recently..


Neos are pretty durable so if they can live, they'll most likely breed.
But as people said 80 is a bit high. I never use a heater in any of my tanks and my shrimps (caridina and neocaridina) breed like crazy. Higher temperatures in fact can be more detrimental than lower temperatures. So if your water is like in the 68- 74 range without a heater....then scratch the heater.


----------



## sonicpath (Sep 28, 2012)

the higher temperature, the shorter lifespan it gets.


----------



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

higher temperature also promote bacterial infection. 68-72 is the ideal. While neos (which is what pfr and cherries are) are pretty hardy, you need at least gh 4 for them to molt correctly.


----------

